# Naughty Mainecoon - Please help!



## princessjayne (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

Myself and my husband are at our wit end with our new kitty, and are beginning to regret having him (which is so sad). He is now only 5 months old so we are hoping he will grow out of some of his behaviours but would really like some advice.

He is VERY VERY needy and cries constantly if he cannot see either of us (when we both leave a room etc.......) we both go out to work all day so goodness knows what kind of noise he makes for the neighbours!

Also, he jumps up everywhere! - we are suprised as were told mainecoons did not really do this. He jumps onto the kitchen worktops, even though we have tried putting pepper down, using a water pistol etc.... he knows its wrong as when we say 'Bobby No!' he looks at us and jumps down. He has knocked 3 vases off windowsills and is even trying to walk across the keyboard as I am typing this! He just doesnt seem to listen or learn right from wrong (or just dosnt care!)

It was all quite amusing in the beginning but now we are both so shattered and fed up. He wakes us up at 5am every morning crying at our door. :frown:

We understand that kittens are playful and inquisitive, and so we have to be on our guard with him all the time, so he doesnt injure himself. We have a stable door to the back garden and can no longer leave the top open as he jumps our and runs up the garden. We are scared he will run away.
He also walks in his poop when he is in his tray and then walks it all over the kitchen floor, so we have to stand over him and pick him out of his tray when hes done, otherwise we have to bathe him.

There are so many other things he does which I wont bore anyone with, we could really use some advice. He hasnt been neutered yet - will this make a difference or is he just plain naughty??? 

We do love him, but he is such a nightmare 99% of the time. We never expected this.

He was an only one (his mother had a difficult birth and lost the rest of the litter, so he had ALL her attention when small, could this be relevant?)

Sorry to ramble on - please please someone give to shattered people some help!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry you are not enjoying your kitten as you should. Most of it sounds pretty normal kitten behaviour - and at the end of the day ALL cats jump! Some of this sounds like boredom - especially if you are at work all day and he is on his own. Is it possible you could get a companion for him? 
Does he have a good cat climbing frame? Something like this
Kalven cat scatching posts and poles
(You can get them cheaper if you search)

Rotate his toys - try to find interactive toys to keep his interest
Great deals on cat toys and accessories at zooplus: Trixie Cat Activity Fun Board
or Catit Design Senses Play Circuit - £10.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!

With regard to his litter tray - is the one he has big enough? You may simply need a larger tray.

Hope you manage to resolve the issues.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok i own an almost 5mo maine coon too, amongst other cats lol.

The jumping, walking over keyboards, waking you before the alarm, tracking the occasional poop from the litter tray, bolting for the door when its open are ALL NORMAL CAT BEHAVIOURS (not just kitten behaviours... all lifelong cat behaviours!).

The crying is also understandable as a lone kitty he has a very strong bond with his family and will want to be involved all the time. It is a compliment, he obviously loves you both very much! A companion may help here, perhaps another young cat who can bond closely with him and provide company for him while you are at work. I would also be ensuring he has a good amount of toys on rotation, excellent human playtimes before and after you go to work, cat activity trees etc.

Now... to the bit that does concern me. The back door. I'm afraid it was rather naieve of you if you assumed you could train him not to jump over and make a bid for freedom. Cats are not dogs and whilst some success and training is possible that would simply be asking too much. Its up to you to ensure he is safe and so you have some options.

1 - keep all doors and windows closed when he is in the room
2 - invest in some door and window screens to allow you to open them
3 - build a run from the backdoor to allow him some secure playtime outside
4 - cat proof your garden so he cannot go out, and no cats can come in.

Equally the same could be said for expecting him to not jump on surfaces (it can be done but persistance is the key. if he has access to those surfaces while your out at work then there is simply NO way you will train him), walk on keyboards, knocking vases off windowsills (either remove them or bluetac them down) etc etc etc.

I would certainly advocate neutering soonish, as he will be maturing and you dont want to add agressiveness or spraying to your list of worrys. 

In short though i think you need to be more realistic in your expectations from him. He is a cat.....simples!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Re the poop situation. What are you feeding him? You may find that if you move him over to high meat, no cereal wet and raw food he poops less often ( every other day ) and it is of a very solid consistency which he is les likely to get all over his feet.
And...not to seem strange or anything...I normally go and watch Mitzy when she uses her tray so I can a) check all is ok with the 'production' and b) remove solids immediately thus prevent any poop being trod on.
I am really sorry you are not enjoying your kitty, but most of what you describe seems to me to be normal for a kitten of that age. I think MC males are particularly clown like, chatty, and people oriented in their behaviour.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm really sorry you're not enjoying your cat. However, none of what he is doing is abnormal for any breed, nor is it down to him being needy because of his history or anything like that. He is a cat, plain and simple, and the things you are upset over are normal cat behaviours. 

I am guessing he is your first and now is probably a make or break time for you all. Are you ready to accept his normal feline behaviours? He *will* walk on worktops and anything else precarious and precious, wherever you don't want cat feet you will get them (unless you restrict access). Please stop using water pistols or other aversives, they're cruel and you're punishing normal cat behaviours that he will just do when you're not around anyway. If you don't want a pet that jumps over half stable doors or onto worktops, I'm afraid you got the wrong species. 

If you're ready to accept that he can't be the pet you are expecting him to be, you could get so much more out of your relationship. When it comes to crying, he is an only cat (I presume!) and as such you are his only company - what interactive play (fishing rod toys, fetch etc) do you give him on a daily basis? Increasing this may reduce his crying - he sounds bored. I should say at this point that keeping a cat indoors is commendable and personally I feel it's safest - achieving a happy indoor cat is easily achievable with a small amount of effort. Is there a reason he is not allowed in with you at night? Would clearly solve the 5am issue! 

As for the tray, I would get him a bigger tray and a matt for under and around it to wipe his feet on. I would wipe his feet if he is actually trampling poo everywhere (although if you use other people's tips on diet and picking up you won't need to) but if it's just a worry that his feet have been in the tray at all and a germ worry, I would let that go. My mum and dad despise cats because they toilet in a tray and potentially walk on worktops, yet they both adore my aunt's dog who rolls in fox poo and kisses them after washing her own backside - pets are minging, just like kids and adults alike. :lol:

I think if you let a little of this worry go, you will start to enjoy your cat more. At this age cats can test your patience but if you give up on him now I suspect you'll regret it. However, if you really care that much about the issues you have listed and can't let them go, I really don't think a cat is for you. I hope whatever you decide that things work out for you all - best of luck! xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I just wanted to add one more thing to my previous reply. Regarding the crying, he is also a coonie, and they are chatty cats as a breed trait. They chirp for attention (or even scream lol), chirp when they greet you, chirp for food, and generally like to have a good ole chinwag! This is a breed trait and whilst not every coonie will adhere to it, a significant proportion do. Is it possible you are mistaking the chatting as crying?

Its just an afterthought, because from what you have said it sounds like loneliness and boredom to me, but we humans misread the signs all the time so i thought it best to mention it.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

princessjayne said:


> There are so many other things he does which I wont bore anyone with, we could really use some advice. He hasnt been neutered yet - will this make a difference or is he just plain naughty???


he sounds like a fairly normal boisterous kitten to me. Heck I have a semi-OAP cat here, and I couldn't leave a stable type door open and not expect her to jump over it, and she is OLD, the same with jumping up on the kitchen worktops when I am dishing dinner up. It's what cats do, and kittens in particular. Nothing you have said about this kitten strike me as odd. Nothing makes me think he has behaviour issues.

Read up on feline behaviour, provide him with plenty of toys and distractions.


----------



## Cuddlecat (Jul 8, 2010)

Would like to point out though that you shouldn't be risking your kitty escaping if he hasn't been neutered yet, as it is still breeding season. So you might have to keep the stable door shut until he has been done anyway. There are loads of unwanted kittens in rescue homes at the mo, no sense in adding to the problem.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

TBH, sounds like normal cat behaviour to me. They love to climb on all sorts of surfaces, love to walk over keyboards, love to be with their humans, love to have attention and fuss. Most love to be outside and grab every opportunity to get out. 

Have you considered getting him a playmate so that he isn't alone all day?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Normal MC antics   they do get better eventually. They are very social cats so another kitty will help. He may need a bigger litter tray if he's getting clingons


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

It all sounds like pretty normal behaviour to me to be honest. 
I'm sorry you're not enjoying this time though 
All the advice I can give you is maybe get him a play mate? He has so much energy and needs to have lots to do. Maybe get him some interactive toys, like a play track with a ball. However I really think he needs a mate, since he's alone so much.
Funny enough 2 cats playing together will cause much less havoc than 1 playing on his own.
As for the poop, is his tray big enough?
We have really large trays for Myrddin, our Maine coon and Dean, our even bigger Norwegian forest cat.
Someone on here posted she was using underbed storage boxes as litter trays.
Thought that was a really good idea.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I agree totally all natural,all to be expected and just part of life with cats.Just sit back and enjoy the ride there is nothing "bad" or "unusual" about your kitten he is doing what he is programmed to do,they dont have on/off switches .In their world it is love me for who I am because I aint gonna change!:thumbup:


----------



## princessjayne (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for all of your ideas 

We have recently got him a large enclosed litter tray which is bagn using immediatley (so clever) and he does seem to be getting slightly better at the 'poop on feet thing'.

I always had cats when I lived with my parents and none seemed to be as much of a handfull as our coonie. I actually bought him a new toy yesterday, although he has loads, and it kept him amused most of last night - result! It seems he gets bored quite easily with each toy, so i think the toy rotating will definately help.

From the sounds of things we are going to have to accept the jumping on surfaces, it is just a hygiene issue really but hey ho!

Thanks again to all, much appreciated


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh great to hear you had a nicer time with him :thumbup: they can be ARG! when bored & everything takes longer  especially in the kitchen - remove Louie, wipe top, remove Louie, wipe top & get bread, remove Louie, wipe top get butter, remove Louie wipe top................................... :lol: 

Do you have a constant supply of food down for him? they can be very naughty if hungry? & lets have some pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Dally Banjo...that is so funny!!
I have to say that only one of mine is prone to walking on kitchen surfaces....and he developed that habit at the age of 13 when I had a house sitter come to stay. The new kitten has tried it once or twice and I just remove her asap. I suppose we have to make the floor more interesting than the surface for them!
I am so glad to hear you are settling down with him.....I guess this highlights the fact that breed cats DO have different characteristics than the average moggie. I think he sounds adorable and cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

tbh it sounds like our little nando, hes just over 5 months was castrated on the vets advice... anywhoo our kitty can be a tiny terror hell run around start doing things and going places hes not meant too all we have to do now is pick up our litle squirt bottle and hes off like a shot. in all honesty i think we got him way too early (6 weeks). right this second hes sprinting round like a madcat having balls toys and scratch posts around are a helpful thing, im just in the gist of trying to teach him that biting me isnt ill play but i choose when and how


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

6 weeks is very early for any kitten to leave there mum, they wont have had time to socialise with her & learn but Im sure he will settle down with lots of tlc 

If he's biteing you he may be teething so hopefully this will pass


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Nando said:


> in all honesty i think we got him way too early (6 weeks).


yep, I sound like a broken record in here, saying this all the time, but 6 weeks old, by any standards, is just wayyyyy to young for a kitten to be removed from its mother and siblings. It's usual when you get a kitten of this age to have a lot of behavioural issues. They can vary from the mild (easily cured) to the extreme (practically impossible to cure). Most though can be cured, you just need to verrrrrrrrrry creative. Learn from this and don't buy a 6 week old kitten next time. The nearer to 12-13 weeks the kitten is, the better (more balanced) kitten/cat you will have.


----------



## emmamac (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, if you want a good distraction that will keep you cat quiet for a time try getting a box that's about the size of a chocolate box (don't use a chocolate box coz they smell too much). Cut a couple of paw sized holes in it and tape up the main opening of the box. Then put 3 or 4 defrosted or fresh prawns inside and give to the cat. Sit back and watch the fun commence. I do it for our three and they have so much fun getting the prawns out and it's so much fun for us to watch. I do have to help occasionally otherwise they get bored and fed up if they can't get the prawns. I also got our cats a treat ball each from pets at home which I fill with dry food and they love em.


----------



## Nando (Jun 28, 2010)

Tje said:


> yep, I sound like a broken record in here, saying this all the time, but 6 weeks old, by any standards, is just wayyyyy to young for a kitten to be removed from its mother and siblings. It's usual when you get a kitten of this age to have a lot of behavioural issues. They can vary from the mild (easily cured) to the extreme (practically impossible to cure). Most though can be cured, you just need to verrrrrrrrrry creative. Learn from this and don't buy a 6 week old kitten next time. The nearer to 12-13 weeks the kitten is, the better (more balanced) kitten/cat you will have.


Yep lesson learnt really there, Its amazing how much more educated you become once you get a kitten. im guessing hes teething also at the mo cos everything and i mean everything he can find is going in his gob more so than before, the biting had died down, we thought he'd learnt that my arms are not food but thats picked up again last week or so but he knows its wrong he's onto me everytime i go for the squirt gun and hes off like a shot he knows whats right an whats wrong he just chooses when he knows but really i must say thanks to all the people here for responding first of all even though its a thread about someone elses kitty and just for the general help ive recieved by reading about others problems and relating them to our own


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

princessjayne said:


> Thank you for all of your ideas
> 
> We have recently got him a large enclosed litter tray which is bagn using immediatley (so clever) and he does seem to be getting slightly better at the 'poop on feet thing'.
> 
> ...


I'm glad things seem to be improving! Out of interest though, how much actual interactive play are you giving him, ie. fishing rod games, one on one games where you are involved? Upping this might really help, not only with his energy/boredom levels but with your bonding. :thumbup:


----------

